
Faceboooo (Why I Loathe Facebook) - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/11/facebooo/
======
Jabbles
I didn't get the impression that he was left Facebook because of his
principles, he was just annoyed by it.

But everything he says can be fixed. Privacy settings can be changed from
their defaults, newly added friends can be sorted into restricted-access
groups, apps such as Farmville can be removed from your news. As for you and
your friends making silly comments which result in drama... well...

Of course, you don't have to use Facebook, but I don't think he gave any good
reasons why he'd rather leave than spend a few minutes sorting out his account
settings.

